# after trees



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

Were can I purchase trees etc from for my g scale indoor railroad not the real thing but scale ones caferacer


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The short answer is "you can't." No one sells them commercially. You can make them using the same techniques used in the small scales, but with bigger tree branches to start with. If you're looking for ideas for building an indoor large scale railroad, you owe it to yourself to check out the DVD on Tom Miller's railroad. Get the 2-disk set that chronicles how he built it over 5 years. http://www.pacificvistapublishing.com/ There are some great techniques covered that will help you out. Some of the "how-to's" aren't quite as in-depth as I think they need to be for a full understanding of the techniques, but most of the techniques would require a complete DVD to get to that level anyway. (Fortunately, you can find DVDs on many of these techniques. Check out _Model Railroader_ ads for some of them. 

If you're not familiar with Tom Miller's railroad, let's just say that most of us have sat around and dreamed what we'd do if we had the time and money... Tom has the time and money. If his railroad doesn't get your creative juices flowing, ain't nothin' will. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin, 

Then there is Tom's OUTDOOR live steam, 7 1/2 inch gauge railroad around his property! BTW, I purchased the DVD of the building of Tom's Fn3 layout having read your reveiw in GR. It was great!


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Contact John Schneider at http://www.justplainfolkfigures.com/index.htm He carries a stock of realistic looking plastic trees in G scale.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

There are several different sellers of trees and such on the "evil bay" all the time!!! Regal


----------



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

Here is a clinic on making model conifers for indoor use. I gave the clinic back in 2000. The method is applicable for all scales, but the ones pictured on the cover are suitable for large scale. They are about 24 inches tall. I have made them even taller -- about three feet -- for use in F scale contest diorama. conifer clinic


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Check out Richard Schmitt's how-to *"How to make trees"* web page*, *at 4LargeScale.com


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks guys will follow up on the leads and start making my forests,Tom Miller railroad is some thing else hope mine will come up to par with his, my 7.1/4 outdoor railroad is going to be just as good as my indoor railroad thats a bit later down the track to speak,just about to order the dvd of Tom Millers railroad . 
Again thanks for the input hope to build my to a world class railroad caferacer.


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

If you want to purchase trees in G-scale oyur best source is:

Eastern Mountain Models: http://www.easternmountainmodels.com/eng/

They make all kinds of trees including G-scale. Here is an example of a Hemlock in Large Scale:









And here of a Pondarosa Pine


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

Another source is Canyon Creek Scenics. Their quality is very high, but so are the prices. https://canyoncreekscenics.merchantsecure.com/frm_home.htm 

Mike


----------

